# Was ist DVC-SD DV 25



## Höllenweib (9. November 2008)

Hallo,

habe noch eine etwas ältere Cam (Sony DCR-TRV355E - Magnetband) und wollte die Video´s nun auf eine DVD bringen. Dazu steht ein DVD Recorder von LG DR197H zur Verfügung. 

Ich habe versucht die Cam mittels DV IN Kabel (iLink ?) in die im Recorder befindliche DV Buchse zu stecken und entsprechend auf in die Cam. Leider kommt kein Signal - was habe ich eventuell falsch gemacht oder ist die Cam für diesen Recorder nicht geeignet?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## PC Heini (9. November 2008)

Nun, ich bin kein Video Profi, daher weiss ich nicht ob ich Stuss erzähle. Aber, hat der Recorder keine Menuesteuerung, wo Du die Eingänge einstellen kannst? ( Musst ). Abgesehen mal vom Format, aber ich hätte bedenken, dass diese CD / DVD abspielbar wäre. Müsste das nicht eher über den PC geschehen und das Format in ein brauchbares Format umwandeln? Und dann auf CD /  DVD brennen?
Wie gesagt, bin kein Profi. Ist nur mein erster Gedankengang.


----------



## Höllenweib (9. November 2008)

Hi Heini,
ja, der Recorder hat ein Menü - DV-Eingang - wenn ich das umstelle, siehst Du nix. Auch über normale Kabelverbindung (S-VHC Kabel + Stereo-Audio-Kabel)

Der Recorder ist in der Lage ein ganz "normales" VOB Format zu erstellen!! Spiel mal 90 min Video auf den Computer - je nach Auflösung - bei 3 min = 120 MB. Alles klar!


----------



## chmee (10. November 2008)

Hab mal nachgeschaut, diese Kamera scheint eine Digital8-Cam zu sein. Ist ja nicht schlimm, war das Konkurrenzprodukt zu Mini-DV. Grundsätzlich sollte es also funktionieren. Nun, jetzt beschreibst Du noch, dass sogar mit einem S-Videokabel kein Signal zu empfangen ist ?! Dann bitte mal testen, ob die Kamera am Fernseher ein Signal anzeigt. Weiterhin, ob dieser DVD-Recorder denn irgend ein anderes angestöpseltes Signal anzeigt oder störrisch bleibt - also zB VHS anschließen, einen anderen DVD-Player oder eine Spielekonsole..

Muss man möglicherweise an der Kamera in irgendeinen Play-Modus gehen ?
Im Menu einstellen, welcher Ausgang benutzt werden soll ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Höllenweib (10. November 2008)

Hallo,
ja diese Cam ist eine Digital8. So habe jetzt mal die Cam ans LCD TV angeschlossen und es funktioniert.

Nun habe ich mir die Anschlüße vom Recorder zum TV noch mal angesehen und ich denke das da der Fehler zu suchen ist.

Angeschlossen sind im Recorder 1x Scart, 1x Scat zum DVD/VHS-Recorder und die beiden auf eine Umschalt-Scart-Box ins TV. Also enden sie alle irgendwo auf einem Signal - AV1. Nun habe ich mir für den Recorder, welcher HDMI fähig ist ein entsprechendes Kabel gekauft. In den DVD Recorder rein - hin zum TV und den Recorder auf AV4 und dat TV auf AV5 gestellt - und siehe da, dass Bild war da. Wobei die Cam mit einem 3 Chinchkabel an den Recorder angeschlossen ist.

Nun wollte ich es mit dem DV Kabel (iLink) versuchen - alle AV Plätze durchgeklimpert - Fehlanzeige. Also ich in den Laden dort probiert, ob es ggf. am Anschluss - kann ausgeschlossen werden, denn da hat alles bestens geklappt.

Was kann ich eventuell noch falsch gemacht haben? Kennt sich jemand mit dem Recorder  von LG DR197H aus? Ich glaube fast das es eine Einstellungsfrage ist.


----------



## PC Heini (11. November 2008)

Du musst wohl dem Recorder mitteilen, dass er das Signal von dieser Buchse nehmen soll. Dies wird wohl über die Menuesteuerung dess Recorders geschenen müssen. Hab bis jetzt noch kein Handbuch zu diesem Recorder gefunden. Da würde stehen, wie man das Signal dieser Buchse einstellt. Ohne Handbuch müsste ich selbst vor Ort sein, und mir die Sache anschauen. Aber leider.


----------

